
Stop doing corporations' digital busywork for free - yabatopia
http://www.businessinsider.com/stop-doing-corporations-digital-busywork-for-free-2017-11
======
dx034
So I'm not supposed to read license agreements because the companies should do
it for me? I get the aspect of not filling out customer surveys (never do it
either) but the rest isn't really work the company could do for me.

------
anotheryou
Stop telling _me_ to do or not do something, when the companies are at fault.

Does not exactly help me not to update my firmware and live with blue-screens
and crypto malware.

